
'They don't care': Facebook fact-checking in disarray as journalists cut ties - charlesism
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/13/they-dont-care-facebook-fact-checking-in-disarray-as-journalists-push-to-cut-ties
======
apacheCamel
I am extremely torn in a couple ways.

On the entire fact-checking ordeal: Why do we even need this? I haven't used
Facebook in the last year, but even during the time of the election, I would
see outrageously incorrect "news" posts and just keep scrolling. They almost
reminded me of those pervasive ads at the bottom of websites after an article.
"This ancient paper folding technique will get rid of crows feet!" kind of
ads. You just didn't click on it because you know it is just a scam. Yet at
the same time, people were (not sure about recently) using Facebook as a news
source. I imagine if they saw "[Politician] revealed as lizard man" had
millions of likes/shares it would be hard to accept that millions of people
are wrong. Personally, that is not how I view social media but after these
last few years, it seems like not everyone shared my approach.

On Facebook: Fake news will be the death of Facebook. The harder it cracks
down on it, the more we will realize how ingrained it has become on the
internet. It really is a lose-lose situation. If they remove these outlandish
posts, people will begin to cry censorship and leave the platform. These same
people will just get their "news" from another site. If they don't crack down
on it and just ride the "Fake News" wave, they will be seen as accomplices in
the entire fiasco and once again, people will leave the platform. I would like
to imagine the second scenario would equate in more people leaving but at this
point, I really have no idea.

